# 68 Heater Cable Hook Up "Help Needed"



## CynicalGoat (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm At The Home Stretch Of My Restoration. Currently Getting The Heater Control Hooked Up. However I'm Not Sure How The Cables Go. In What Order From Top To Bottom Do The Cables Mount? There Is A Red, Green & Blue Mounting Clip On The End Of Each Of The 3 Cables. Can Anybody Tell Me?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Here is a diagram...no colors....try to go by the positions and the cable end differences.....


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

blue is defroster lower connection (14 in diagram above)
green is air middle connection (6 in dia)
red is temperature upper connection (2 in dia)


----------



## CynicalGoat (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank You Guys, Exactly What I Needed.


----------



## Mr.409 (Apr 22, 2017)

i miss the part number 1 on the manual in my 66 GTO 
Does anyone know if the part was already in 1966 and if so what is the name for this in english
Thanks guys
carsten


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

Mr.409 said:


> i miss the part number 1 on the manual in my 66 GTO
> Does anyone know if the part was already in 1966 and if so what is the name for this in english
> Thanks guys
> carsten


#1 is labeled as DEFROSTER NOZZLE


could not find this for '66 in Ames or OPG catalog


----------



## Mr.409 (Apr 22, 2017)

thank you


----------

